# Cutting the cuticles?



## trincess (Feb 23, 2010)

Hey guys... I post regularly here and on my blog, but sometimes I also post in a local beauty forum to give people ideas. Most of the time people like the stuff I do but sometimes there is someone who claims that no matter what I do, the nails won't look right because I don't cut my cuticles. I can totally understand that the ladies in my country don't know much about nail care and when someone mentions "getting a manicure" they mean nipping the cuticles. I don't want to cut my cuticles, the idea just disturbs me! (Don't get me wrong, I have nothing against anyone who does it, just my cuticles are dry and I think it would be too painful on myself!) I keep them moisturized regularly, and push them back once a week using a cuticle softener and an orange stick. To me they look natural and clean, but like I said, sometimes I'm badly affected when I hear something like that. What's your opinion about proper cuticle care? Should I worry about that they don't look right indeed?

Some pictures of my hands, just to give you an idea:


----------



## summerblue (Feb 23, 2010)

I think you nails look beautiful.  I won't change a thing.  Besides, if you start cutting your cuticles, they will always be misshapen & have to be cut.  I know, I cut my years ago.  It's kind of like plucking above the eyebrow; once you do it, you'll always have to do it.


----------



## Leilani78 (Feb 23, 2010)

Your nails are beautiful and I wouldn't cut them. Cutting them could lead to infections. I push my cuticles back because 1) my mom told me to never cut them and 2) other nail bloggers recommend pushing them back (and they all have beautiful nails too). Your regimen is fine and who don't let that person sway you from what you are already doing.


----------



## Odette (Feb 24, 2010)

Why would anyone want to be cutting into living tissue? This is the way to get an infection. Unless a medical professional is cutting them for medical reasons with sterilized instruments do not allow it.

Your nails are beautiful.


----------



## trincess (Feb 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Odette* 

 
_Why would anyone want to be cutting into living tissue? This is the way to get an infection. Unless a medical professional is cutting them for medical reasons with sterilized instruments do not allow it.

Your nails are beautiful._

 
Thank you! Exactly my opinion! Left to their own devices, cuticles heal and look fine again. Picking on them causes more problems!


----------



## ilexica (Feb 24, 2010)

They look beautiful and healthy - keep them just as they are!

(That purple polish is AMAZING, by the way!)


----------



## trincess (Feb 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilexica* 

 
_They look beautiful and healthy - keep them just as they are!

(That purple polish is AMAZING, by the way!)_

 
Thank you dear, it's Sinful Colors - Let's Talk =)


----------



## BEA2LS (Feb 24, 2010)

your nails look awesome! i wish mine could grow like that


----------



## cocodivatime (Mar 28, 2010)

Gorgeous. Don't change a thing.

The last time I got a manicure,  the lady insisted on cutting my cuticles. I told her that I don't like getting them and just to push them back.  She begged me to let her cut just a little to "clean them up"

About a day later they split and cracked and I had hangnails or whatever you call them on all fingers.   The WORST.   This is why whenever I do my nails, I prefer to do them myself.  I do prefer to get pedicures in the salon though.

Moral of my long story----leave your cuticles alone.  They look great


----------



## shatteredshards (Mar 28, 2010)

Leave yours alone! They look beautiful and the cuticle-nippers don't know what they're talking about.


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Mar 28, 2010)

Your nails look healthy, so do not change anything. I did cut mine before and always was cutting myself and it would hurt like hell for couple of days. So for now i just push them back and only once in a while i would have to cut them if like one of them is sticking out or something.


----------



## MizzMelroseMood (Mar 29, 2010)

Tea tree oil is amazing for making cuticles almost disappear without cutting them! I just massage it into my nail and push them back. I hate it's medicine-y smell but it really does work good.


----------



## Susanne (Mar 29, 2010)

You don't need to cut your cuticles! 

You can try Lush Lemony Flutter which helps to keep your cuticles super soft and moisturized. I also love nail oils.


----------



## macgirl3121 (Mar 30, 2010)

Cut what? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 There is nothing to cut! You should not trim or cut live tissue. I'm a nailtech and I only nip any peices of dead skin that are sticking up off the nailplate after the cuticle is pushed back. If you want you can use a "cocktail" of CND's cuticle eraser and solar oil nightly. The combo will exfoliate and dead skin and keep the area moisturized.


----------



## AshleyTatton (Mar 30, 2010)

Your nails are beautiful, I would never cut those! I cringe at the thought of cutting cuticles, and always stop the ladies before they try to do mine. *shudder*


----------



## Babylard (Mar 30, 2010)

oooh i love that eletric chromy purple-blue nail polish! your nails look great, so whats the problem O_O


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Mar 31, 2010)

Your hands look great, cutting your cuticles can lead to serious problems, including your nails no longer growing, bad idea, don't do it!


----------



## Nejy (Apr 15, 2010)

How do you get the polish so perfect near the cuticles??


----------



## trincess (Apr 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nejy* 

 
_How do you get the polish so perfect near the cuticles??_

 
I use a small brush dipped in remover to clean up =)


----------



## Nejy (Apr 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trincess* 

 
_I use a small brush dipped in remover to clean up =)_

 

Man, its so flawless!!!!  And beautiful!!! Don't cut your cuticles!!!!


----------



## summerblue (Apr 16, 2010)

What kind of brush trincess?


----------



## trincess (Apr 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *summerblue* 

 
_What kind of brush trincess?_

 
I use a very small paintbrush, it's kind of angled and flat when looked from the side. I'll update with a picture =)


----------

